# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  DirectX 11 sẽ được thông báo trong tháng này

## PhamQuangVinh

Microsoft sẽ bắt đầu nói về DirectX 11 trong khoảng gần hai tuần nữa . Fudzilla nói rằng tại Hội nghị công nghệ Game của Microsoft , trước kia có tên gọi là Meltdown và bây giờ đã đổi tên thành Gamefest 2008 , Microsoft có kế hoạch công bố chính thức về DirectX 11 .

Hội nghị này diễn ra từ 22 tới 23 tháng Sáu tại Seattle Washington . Bạn có thể tìm thấy những thông tin chi tiết về Hội nghị này tại đây .

----------


## poscovn

chà chà copy lỗi rùi đóa

----------

